# Brown Gold - The Coffee Thread



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry if there is already a coffee thread. I didn't see any though. This thread is to talk about habits and/or questions about coffee:

Brewing, roasting, growing, health benefits/effects, cups per day, botany and/or ethnobotanical origins, fair trade, your coffee quirks, etc., etc.

Discuss.



Something I've been trying to find is information on coffee oils produced and consumed by brewing coffee in a french press. I've heard that the oils are high in cholesterol, but are soaked up when brewing in a basket filter. Anyone know about this? 

E


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*cholesterol from coffee?*

i think cholesterol only comes from animals and unless there has been a new discovery of late, coffee beans don't qualify as animal


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

My Grandmother told me that there was colestrol in coeeff, and I didn't believe he. She said she got the info from a doctor. Now that I hear someone else say it it makes me wonder. I will have to research it more.... 'Sides, Why would Nanny lie to me!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

UUMMMMM! Cooooffeeeee... My preferred substance of abuse! Good Coffee! Black please and thank you. Crap Coffee with cream please. 

Humm! Now there’s a culprit of animal cholesterol.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.mercola.com/2001/feb/28/coffee_cholesterol.htm

There ya go. The caffeine or oils may raise the cholesterol levels in the body. The drink doens't necessarily have to contain cholesterol.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I work at a Coffee Shop here in Toronto and I can assure you there is nothing wrong with coffee, in fact you should drink more of it 

(1 cream 2 sugar btw)


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I love a good espresso. Usually I have one cup per day made with a stovetop maker (less than ideal, but convenient). But I also love stopping in at an independent Italian café for a latte or a long espresso. You can't get me into a Starbucks, Second Cup or (asbestos suit: ready) Timmy's for love or money. Of the three, I will take Timmy's if there's no other choice. I avoid these places partly because I don't like what they do to coffee and partly because I hate seeing corporate fast-food chains plastering their brands everywhere and crowding out independents. Large chunks of Montreal are relatively free of this phenomenon, and I like to do my small part to keep it that way.

I also keep a French Press/Bodum around, and I love the coffee it makes. But mostly it sits on the shelf because it's too big for my needs and I wind up drinking too much coffee when I use it.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice dark roast. Fair trade is good from local roasters and independents. A wee bit of sugar with my drip coffee to sweeten me up a bit. "I like my coffee like I like my women, dark and sweet."

I don't mind Starbucks. I will tolerate Tim Hortons if dragged there by friends. I've been know to buy coffee at 7-11 if I am really desperate. 

2- 4 cups a day. The stronger the better.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Mmmmmm. Coffee.

Famous Coffee Quotes:

Chock full O Nuts? I'd say Chock full O Flavour!! - Phil Hartman, News Radio.
I like my coffee the way I like my women. Black and Bitter. - Norm Peterson?
Coffee. It picks me up and never lets me down - Unknown.

I usually just buy my coffee (Nabob) at the grocery store, mainly because I can't be bothered to go to Second Cup etc to get decent coffee. I'm already at the grocery store, so why not?

I'm a 1 - 2 14 oz cupper a day. Cream and chemicals (artificial sweetner - it's that diabetic thing).


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> I usually just buy my coffee (Nabob) at the grocery store


OMFG, you are kidding maxpower!!! I had so much respect for you right up until that point. I thought only our parents drank that swill (well, maybe Sinc too  ). 

At least get the premium brands when you are at the supermarket. Anything's got to be better than that stuff.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I know. I know. I just picked it up one day and it kind of stuck. 

But after reading this thread, maybe I will go and get the premium at the grocery store.

But, you have to admit it is better than Maxwell House or instant....  

In my defense though I just finished some Kicking Horse's Pacific Blend Organic Free trade Coffee. Mmmm. Mmmm. Good.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> In my defense though I just finished some Kicking Horse's Pacific Blend Organic Free trade Coffee. Mmmm. Mmmm. Good.


OK, you get a reprieve. But only if you prove your coffee worth by abstaining from Nabob or Maxwell House or whatever else they sell in those cans/vacuum bags at Safeway. 

And lay off the 'big coffee' slogans while you are at it. They really have you by the short curlies don't they?!


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

I worked at a coffee shop for two years. My fav? Double Americano with just a touch of water. heavy cream, one sugar. Now THATS dark. Very satisfying.

On another note, I recently had starbucks for the first time. It was so bad, I can't even find the necessary sarcastic remark to describe it. Second Cup is no better, BTW.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

iMatt said:


> I love a good espresso. Usually I have one cup per day made with a stovetop maker (less than ideal, but convenient).


I have 2 coffees this way everday but I like mine "coretto" I add 1/2 a shot of brandy or Grappa. Makes for a nice breakfast and after dinner coffee.

I grind my beans fresh and try to buy imported Italian ones.

BTW, I find the stovetop machine to make a very good cup of coffee. I prefer it to most "pro" machines. You're still dependant on the beans and the operator.

I use the 3 cup "rounded" stainless steel model. I find it makes a better cup than the hex aluminum ones though they're still good.

Can't seem to figure out the Tim Horton craze. I thought it was the 18% cream but I know some people who drink it black. I prefer Country Style in a pinch.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Bosco said:


> BTW, I find the stovetop machine to make a very good cup of coffee. I prefer it to most "pro" machines. You're still dependant on the beans and the operator.


I know it can be just as good as a true pro machine, but the problem is getting just the right temperature and having the patience to wait for it. With my big machine that means waiting for around 40 minutes if starting from cold tapwater.  Pure torture on a cold winter morning! So usually I run it a bit too hot and make the coffee a little too bitter but not scorched. I get better results with a smaller machine (a 3 demitasse stainless one), because it doesn't require so much patience.

Also, I don't grind my own; usually just buy midrange Italian brands or sometimes a custom blend from a roaster. I'm not as picky as a true connoisseur: to me, the only unforgivable sins are being weak, scorched, over-roasted, stale, or brewed in an automatic drip machine.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Bosco said:


> I prefer Country Style in a pinch.


damn straight. At our location we just got a new Espresso/Latte machine - strongest damn coffee I've tasted in my life. Here's an important tip if you like Dark Roast or Decaff, never order it at night unless you see it on one of the burners. Only order it in the morning if you like ur coffee fresh


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Carex said:


> http://www.mercola.com/2001/feb/28/coffee_cholesterol.htm
> 
> There ya go. The caffeine or oils may raise the cholesterol levels in the body. The drink doens't necessarily have to contain cholesterol.


Hey thanks Carex. So six cups a day of unfiltered coffee might be associated with higher cholesterol. I'm safe. Normally, I have just two in the morning. The Finns apparently drink like 10 to 12 cups per day on average per person. They seem pretty healthy over there too. 

I'm a 'grind it my own' kind a guy by the way. African, or Indonesian beans please.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i quite coffee and cigarettes the same day a few years ago and i miss coffee more than cigarettes
caffeine stronger than nicoteine?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nabob only makes one coffee that I'll drink if it's ever in stock "Nabob espresso",
Otherwise I'll be forced to buy Al Van Houte coffee beans and grind them with
the turkish setting at the grocery store using their coffee grinding machine.

As for other bagged or tinned coffee at the grocery store, I used to buy Zanzabar
or Mediglia Espresso type coffee from various countries like Portugal or Italy, But
the prices have skyrocketed and I'll only buy it if it's on sale now.

When I'm out and about I'll buy a coffee at Timothy's, A Continental (Extra strong),
Or if they aren't brewing it and Second cup doesn't have it...
Then I'll make do with a second rate version Brasil or Columbian.

The interesting thing about coffee is that when I started drinking it in the 70's
the stuff was relatively cheap at $3.99 a pound, Nowadays what is it? $8.99 a pound?
The price seems to have been frozen at the present price since the last shortage.
I wonder when the next price jump will happen?

Dave


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Funny, never drank coffee at all until about a year ago now. I went 35 years without and now am hooked. Pretty moderate consumption around 2-3 cups per day, some days none, some days one. Whatever is in the coffee pot in the morning. 

I usually buy the PC stuff to have at home. Tim Horton's when I am out. I can hear the gasps now!

One cream, two sugars please and thank you.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

*Adivce*

What a great thread idea! 

OK, I love coffee but my ability to produce a good cup like I would get in a _real cafe_ are hit and miss. I was humbled recently when I was served a cup of Nabob at a friend's home and found it was better than mine. 

Rather than me describe what I do and get a bunch of conflicting advice on what to change I'd like to call on those of you who *pride yourself on being able to brew a great cup of coffee* to share your technique. Seeing as there are likely many interpretations of a great cup of coffee, perhaps you could describe the character of your great cup, too!

Thanks!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I quit coffee about 3 months ago. I found I was drinking too much of it and I was getting weekend headaches. I'm not saving money though as I usually buy hot chocolate now..... Strangely, I don't miss coffee. I have the occasional cup to be sociable but have no yearnings. I used to love coffee. Weird. I do still adore the smell of fresh grinds.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

We have a local grocer that roasts their own beans. Until I started buying their coffee and grinding it at home, I had NO IDEA how good a fresh roasted/fresh ground cup of coffee could be. I despise dark roasts. For canned coffee in a pinch I'll use Folger's or Melitta. I can drink anything as long as it's black no sugar. 

Ever try Gevalia? I bought it for a couple of years and still have my free 4 cup Melitta coffemaker here in my office. I found it quite flavorful but relatively expensive.

I use a drip/cone filter kind of method. I've tried Bodum years ago, found it too bitter and grinds would stick to my plate. (TMI?)
My favorite method for prep is a percolater. Gotta watch the heat though.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

*Fyi*

A while ago I came across a website that combines two of my favorite things...that I never considered needed combining before: bicycles and coffee.

There is a lot of useful information on this site about coffee in general (health, history, sex, products), not just interfacing it with bicycles so I recommend it to anyone.

I also recommend it to Mac users because the author has a few funny tongue-in-cheek jabs at us (and republicans) sprinkled throughout.

_"If you're a Macintosh user you can use these methods for carrying herbal tea instead of coffee, but you'll forego all the health benefits."_


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

*method*

Here's what we do at home for great coffee:

1) Buy whole beans from a good store where you know the beans are relatively fresh. We usually buy a pound or two of a medium roast from Second Cup. It's a bit more than the whole beans at the grocery store but god knows how long those things have been sitting around.

2) NEVER put them in the fridge.

3) Store them in an air tight container when you get them home.

4) The morning of brewing, grind beans in a grinder. We use a little Braun thing.

5) Add about 3 tablespoons of grounds for each 12oz. cup to french press (We use a Bodum brand press).

6) Boil some cold water (if I was a real coffee snob I'd use filtered water).

7) Pour said water over grounds and steep for 4 minutes.

8) Plunge and drink with a bit of cream.

9) Oh momma!!!

Great coffee everytime. We like the whole process of making it this way but I know a lot of people can't be bothered. But once you get into the routine you'll never go back!


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

Coffee is definitely a drink of choice for me. I’m a bit spoiled though, as my wife is the manager of a Starbucks here in Ottawa. So lots of free stuff. Starbucks is expensive but they do their home work when it comes to their product.

I prefer the French Press (Bodem) method as it retains the oils from the bean. If you find the Bodem method too strong, change your type of coffee instead of adding more water… watered down coffee is just awful…. Two very important things when making coffee is your proportions and the grind you use. I think it’s 10g of ground coffee for every 180 ml of water. For the grind of the bean it has to do with the amount of time the coffee grinds interact with the water. This is determined by your machine, the shorter the brewing process, the finer the grind. So for my Bodem, the grind is quite large as it’s in the water for 4min for a full Bodem. I have no idea what the actual size is as I just ask the people at Starbucks to “grind for Bodem”

I usually prefer Pacific region coffee’s as I like the more full-bodied, earthy flavors.

Anyway I’ve probably confused things more than anything.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i like starbucks filter coffee, usually the bolder roasts, though not how they are prepared in store (i used to work there for 2 years). i prefer to buy the beans and prepare them in a french press at home or at work. the bolder the roast, the less bitterness you taste, and also, it should be noted that darker roasts are comparably lower in caffeine.

if i'm at a starbucks, i'll get my standard double tall latte with vanilla. with normal coffee, i don't bother with sweetener, just a splash of milk. i prefer starbucks to second cup, and i've worked at both. i'm not a timmys girl at all


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

*Heed the Bodum safety warnings!*

Another reason the Bodum grind is relatively coarse is that if it's too fine it'll gum up the screen and it'll be difficult to push down the plunger without creating a risk of steam jets or even a shattered carafe (with all the hot liquid and shards of glass that implies). Trust me, I know this from experience, though fortunately it was only a little steam burn (and coffee sprayed everywhere) and not the full shattered-glass experience.  

As for making a great cup...fresh-ground is preferable, but the horrible noise of an electric grinder more than wipes out the benefit for me. So ideally I get it ground at the shop where I buy it, but I may pick up a hand-crank grinder one of these days.

The method: 

I like the Bodum but don't have much to add to what's been said. I do steep it less than others (about a minute) and give it a quick stir with a wooden spoon before leaving it to steep.

For stovetop espresso: overly fine grounds can be a problem here too, though not a big safety risk AFAIK...just a risk of making a pile of mud in the bottom of your cup. So make sure it's espresso grind, or better yet ask for "stovetop espresso" at a shop where they know the difference. 

Fill the lower chamber with water to just below the escape valve (or whatever it's called). Fill the basket to the top. Screw on the top chamber. The critical part is letting the machine work over medium-low heat. If it's too hot, the coffee will be scorched and bitter. If it's too low it'll also taste bad, but I haven't done that in so long that I can't describe the taste.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm a french press, grind my own beans type...I prefer a lighter roast.
If I'm buying a coffee I'll always take Second Cup first, then Starbucks and, if I *have* to, Tim Hortons. I draw the line there - no Coffee Time for me.
I also enjoy a latte now and then, but damn they can add up in cost!


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

Ya, totally agree with iMatt on the grind size.

We bought a hand grinder, as we didn’t like the sound of the electric versions either. But I find we don’t use it very much as it takes a lot of effort to get the grinds just right. Making coffee in the Bodum is long enough for me. The store machines do a better more consistent job anyway.

My most memorable coffee experience was on a trip to the Dominican Republic. My wife and I just hiked up to a remote village in the mountains between the boarder with Haiti. It took a little over 4 hours and we were very tired. Our hosts brought us into their house and promptly severed us coffee (at the time all I really watered was a very cold jug of water). It was very hot, very dark, very sweet, almost the consistency of syrup. Really good though. Maybe then new something we didn’t about long hikes and coffee? I’ve tried to re-create it here, but it never comes out right.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

What was the prohibition with the fridge? We buy whole beans and keep them in an air tight container, in the freezer. 

I also agree that the sound of the grinder is 'grinding' at 6:00 in the morning, especially when everyone else is asleep. 

We are partial to Sumatran and New Guinea beans.


----------



## smilecentral (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow, all you coffee snobs. What's so bad about Timmy's anyway? It's a national icon! I'd like to afford super-expensive coffee too, but not with the cost of my tuition! Sheesh! 

I'll tell you, when I get to my 8 am class, there is nothing better then grabbing a fresh Timmy's (at the stand downstairs, just below my classroom). Sometimes I make it at home in the morning, but after an hour commute, it's all gone or cold by the time I get to class anyway, so I generally buy one, or at least a tea.

Mind you, now that my metabolism and nutrition course is beginning, I'll likely learn to feel more guilty about my caffeine consumption. I've been a coffee lover since I was 16 (yes, PRE-university), but I'm usually pretty good about not overloading - only 1-2 a day at most. Though I can definitely see that rising in a few years when I'll be on call for 24-36 hours at a time....sigh....

Mmmm...makes me want a coffee right now! Large, two cream. Never sugar (I HATE sweet coffee).


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

*Obsessed with Tim Horton's*

Do you find this odd? I have a few friends who are obsessed with Timmy's coffee. That's all they drink. I can kind of understand that but this one I don't. They never make coffee at home. They'll get up in the morning and pick one up on the way to work. But the weird part is that on a day off they'll still go to Timmy's and bring it home to drink!!! 

Does Tim's put some kinda drug in there or are these people incredibly lazy.

BTW. I'm currently enjoying a triple espresso with 1/2 a shot of Brandy in it. Very nice. And it's less than the price of a large Tim's.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

if you've ever worked at a coffee place or have been spoiled by real coffee at home, you can never accept tim hortons as proper coffee again. if i have to drink it, i have to take cream in it. milk alone sucks. timmy's is for double double people because the cream and sugar disguises the poor quality and aftertaste.

carex: the fridge (and freezer!) spoil the oils which account for a lot of the aroma of fresh coffee. just a cool (not cold), dark place is fine for storage. airtight containers are fine, glass better than plastic (again with smell contamination), and if you've ever bought starbucks flavour lock bags you'll notice that they have a one-way valve designed to let the bean gases out but not air in. keeps packaged beans fresh longer.

yeah, i did my 20 hours of starbucks coffee college , but i'm not biased. i disagree with a lot of starbucks politics. i just find that it's the best coffee readily available. filter at home, espresso at the store. that's me


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I also enjoy a latte now and then, but damn they can add up in cost!


I can get an excellent latte at any one of a number of independent cafés for $2.25 plus tip. Are we just spoiled in Montreal? What's the independent scene like in other cities?



smilecentral said:


> Wow, all you coffee snobs. What's so bad about Timmy's anyway? It's a national icon! I'd like to afford super-expensive coffee too, but not with the cost of my tuition! Sheesh!


I spend maybe $5-10 a week making coffee at home. Good coffee from an indy roaster starts at about $8/pound.

And Timmy's, IMO, is the very essence of "generic." They've done a wonderful job of marketing themselves as a national icon, it's true. It seems those marketing efforts got especially visible and effective after the Americans bought the chain. 

If all that makes me a coffee snob, so be it...but it sure doesn't make me a rich devotee of super-expensive coffee!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*And the winner is...*

I have been drinking mucho coffee for many years and love everything but weak. So Timmy go home!

Outside speciality coffees (e.g. Turkish, Arabic) expresso rules. A bit of milk in the morning, then nothing for the late morning and afternoon fixes.

The secret of a good expresso is to go out of the office to have one  

I have tried all types of machines and I am now permanently hooked on this. I have had been using the system and its always fresh capsules for perhaps 8 years now and nothing compares beyond being in Italy.

Trust me on this


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

*Timmy's*

There's definitely worse coffee out there than Tim's. I just don't like the taste of Timmy's coffee. I never put cream or sugar in coffee so maybe that's why? We'll go there for a sandwich or ...donut...

I know people who buy the $500 expresso machine, expensive coffee and still consistently go out for coffee. They say "it just tastes better when someone else is making it"...


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

*nice*



Moscool said:


> I have tried all types of machines and I am now permanently hooked on this.


Nespresso does make nice machines


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well Timmies is the best of a bad lot - dish water with coffee flavour in my mind.
French press all the way and yes my ceiling has been "bathed".

The little frothers are terrific - nice strong bean fresh ground and pressed - creamy frothed milk and a touch of Baileys - unsweetened shaved chocolate on top. 3-4 times a day keeps the MacDoc world going round. 

I have some sundried beans from Costa Rica I'm going to crack shortly.
The rubber sockets for the current presses are a real good thing too.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

*Mmmmm...Espresso...*










Pick your weapon 

Nothing like the old fashioned way.

Dave


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

SomeNSome said:


> I know people who buy the $500 expresso machine, expensive coffee and still consistently go out for coffee. They say "it just tastes better when someone else is making it"...


You can blow $10,000 on an espresso machine and $50/pound on coffee if you like, but your results will still be lousy if you don't learn to use it properly. I suspect that's the real reason so many $500 machines sit around gathering dust.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

going to a cafe is 75% the fun. A friend of mine once decided that cafes really just rent tables, and give free coffee.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I find the Starbucks roasts to be a bit on the dark side for my tastes, but it's good coffee for sure.

Has anyone heard of (or better - actually tasted) the coffee that's like 100 bucks a pound? Apparently, the coffee berries are eaten by a wild cat and pooped out, then collected and roasted. I think it's a civet cat. There's some type of chemical reaction when the berries are digested that is supposed to make the coffee taste "good". 

Talk about crappy coffee!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I Love Coffee! A few years ago I invested in a Gaggia Synchrony Digital super automatic espresso maker. Coffee of choice is Starbucks French Roast. Get it at Costco for an almost reasonable price.
Grinds, presses and makes an almost perfect cup of three differing strengths every time.
hmmmm!


----------



## smilecentral (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah well. Make fun of me if you want, but I have no problem with Timmy's. Don't get me wrong - I like cafes and I like making coffee at home, but I find I don't have time. Also, my husband hates coffee, so it's just me drinking it. I find making a whole pot for just myself is a huge waste - I won't drink it all, so the extra goes down the sink 

Actually, my sister brought me some coffee grinds back from the Dominican Republic after her vacation. Yes, it's good coffee, but worth the extra cost to buy all the time? Not at this stage in my life I guess....Besides, there's a lovely comraderie about looking around class and seeing most of my classmates with a lovely brown cup in hand while we struggle with biochemistry at 8 am on a Monday morning. It binds you together!

It's true though - coffee does taste better when someone else makes it, and when you're sharing the experience with someone else. It's just so nice to "go out for a coffee."

As for Starbucks - it's odd, outside of Toronto, I find very few of them - it must be a big city attitude thing. I find their coffee exceeding bitter and not overly good - especially at the price. Sheesh, it's coffee, not cocaine!


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

I worked with a comedian who had a good Starbucks line.

" My wife and I went to a Starbucks and split a coffee. Hey, I only had 10 bucks."


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey TO residents, anyone go to Epicure Cafe on Queen St? That's one of the only things I miss about Toronto student life...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*Say what?!*



smilecentral said:


> Ah well. Make fun of me if you want, but I have no problem with Timmy's. Don't get me wrong - I like cafes and I like making coffee at home, but I find I don't have time.


A Nespresso capsule is ready in 10 seconds, you can choose a smooth 'lungo' variety if you don't like the dark roast stuff and you hardly ever need to clean it... 

Here is where to see the machines in Toronto:

Williams-Sonoma
3401 Dufferin Street
Space #216
M6A-2T9 Toronto
Tel : 416-781-3770
Fax : 416-781-7286

Williams-Sonoma
220 Yonge Street
Space #C17
M5B-2H1 Toronto
Tel : 416-260-1255
Fax : 416-260-9594

Williams-Sonoma
100 Bloor Street West
Unit 3
M5S 1M4 Toronto
Tel : 416-962-9455
Fax : 416-962-9594

I don't get a commission, promise! But you owe it to yourself to check these machines out.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I have 1 or 2 cups per day. I try different coffees, mostly darker roasts. Always freshly ground, usually made via a filter machine.

At work we used to have this Nabob ready ground stuff. Personally, I think it was made from the poop of that critter that eats the expensive beans. Only in Nabob's case they forgot to include the bean.

So now in our office we have coffee grinders and good machines at the 2 coffee / tea stations. The staff really appreciate it. When you come in the first thing you get is the aroma of good, freshly made coffee. Wonderful.

A friend of mine makes the finest espressos using one of those stove top jobs. Really wonderful experience, every time.

Strange thing: if I drink instant coffee (have not done so for years) I can get headaches, insomnia etc. Fresh coffee has no such influence. An espresso at midnight is fine.

For coffee shops my first choice is an independent cafe. Living in Richmond Hill means the Italian community produces some good places. I don't like Starbuck's regular blend. Some of the other stuff is OK for me. I prefer Timothy's. The one down the street has a nice wireless hotspot, so we make excuses to cruise over there with our notebooks and look creative. Of course, the PC guys in our company have to manipulate their setting a bit more than the PowerBook guys, so that just adds to the pleasure.

Timmie's is OK in a rush, just see it as a vaguely coffee flavoured drink, nice sweet stuff and reasonable food. 

Now I need a coffee.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Tim Hortons = like Bovril & Nicotine, to me. Okay in a pinch, or when I have a strange craving for Canadian Content. 

At home it's President's Choice "West Coast Dark Roast Gourmet Coffee" for me - it's been my favourite for a while now. Sometimes I drink Nabob "Full City Dark Roast", or Van Houtte's dark roast house blend (or whatever it's called).

At work I go to the Cafe Depot across the street for my coffee; my favourite is their "Imperial Nero" blend but when they have Moka Jazz available, I'll get one of those (not nearly as strong as Nero but it's a good balanced medium roast).

Overall though, I drink much more tea at home, than coffee...


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

When I was a kid and didn't know any better I drank alot of Tim Hortons coffee. Now that I know a little bit more (just a little), it's my last resort. The company I work for is somehow associated with country style and thats all we have in the office... I refuse to drink the coffee in the office.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's my espresso maker of choice

http://www.kitchenkaboodle.com/imagepage.cfm?imagesku=15182&cfid=667757&cftoken=73881015

Seems a little pricey here but you can probably find it at any Italian gift shop in Toronto. I use Lavazza beans that I find at Costco at Hwy 400/7 but I do like to try other beans. Triple espresso ready in 5 minutes. And people do like my coffee.

Except for people who drink instant. I have no idea why they don't like it


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Pelao said:


> Strange thing: if I drink instant coffee (have not done so for years) I can get headaches, insomnia etc. Fresh coffee has no such influence. An espresso at midnight is fine.


instant coffee probably makes do with mostly cruddy robusta beans that have more caffeine. a good espresso from top-quality arabica probably has a lot less caffeine than most people realize.

i cannot drink instant anymore, but my boyfriend has reverted for some reason!!!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

smilecentral said:


> Actually, my sister brought me some coffee grinds back from the Dominican Republic after her vacation.


you sister brought you back coffee GROUNDS???  yeccchhh!

or do you mean ground coffee...?


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Some people I know just use coffee as a delivery device for the caffeine; so they will pretty much drink any kind of coffee as long as it gives them a boost.

I like the whole taste concept myself. Nothing like getting a perfect espresso with a beautiful creme (the creamy light brown stuff) on the top! Oh baby that's the good stuff! I don't drink much espresso anymore but a while back I used to get espresso con panna (w/ whipped cream). Man the contrast between the hot espresso and the cold whipped cream is awesome. Some day I will invest in a good espresso machine for the home. 

E


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Eukaryotic said:


> ...espresso con panna (w/ whipped cream)...


Oooh _yes._


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

autopilot said:


> a good espresso from top-quality arabica probably has a lot less caffeine than most people realize.


I understand the theory here (darker roast, Arabica bean = less caffeine), but espresso also has something going on that should tend to boost the caffeine content: a fine grind, meaning there's more surface area exposed during the brewing process. (I also wonder if the fact that it's steamed and not steeped would have an effect either way.)

So...are there actual data that compare caffeine content in the finished product, or is the conventional wisdom based on analysis of various roasted-but-not-brewed beans?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

EUK - You can do a very fine job on a cappucino with about $50-70 invested in a press and frother wand.
Looks and tastes wonderful. Use the press with a good coffee and the right grind you'll get a good espresso but the key is the right milk and temp and amount to get a stiff top for the 'cino.
Do the froth in the cup you will drink from then pour the coffee in in a "pattern". 

Why I think I'll make one now.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Maxwell House fine grind (pedestrian all the way) in a bodum. Yum! Of course more exotic grinds from St. Lawrence Market occasionally find their way in as well which back-shelves the Max for awhile. But then back again - even with coffee it's the devil you know - which probably accounts for Tim's huge success and what The Doug aptly calls "Canadian content". There is something comforting about being in a Tim-Hos. Even though they have become a cookie cutter chain. Can't quite figure it out. Maybe it's a sense memory of skipping school and hanging out all day in a frosted windowed no-name coffee shop playing Euchre with your friends.

I have to admit I'm a sucker for Starbucks. I shunned the great American beamoth in favour of The Second Cup but found, on the rare occasions I would venture in, that Starbucks coffee is truly delicious. I quit smoking this June and feared my enjoyment of coffee would wane. In fact, any Starbucks daily mild blend made me almost feel I was having a smoke it was so rich. 

I also like the "coffee" from the donut shop at the corner of Gerrard and Carlaw. Go figure.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> EUK - You can do a very fine job on a cappucino with about $50-70 invested in a press and frother wand.
> Looks and tastes wonderful. Use the press with a good coffee and the right grind you'll get a good espresso but the key is the right milk and temp and amount to get a stiff top for the 'cino.
> Do the froth in the cup you will drink from then pour the coffee in in a "pattern".
> 
> Why I think I'll make one now.


So MacDoc you get good results just with a hand frother huh? I've been skeptical to buy one.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I can see by the posts to this thread that we all passionately love our coffee. I know I do. Given that, it's surprising that many folks in the coffee consuming world don't think much about where that coffee comes from.



> *Squeezing coffee farmers to the last drop*.
> 
> A price crash in the world coffee market has pushed farmers into bankruptcy, with thousands losing their lands, and starvation looming all too close.
> 
> ...


I humbly ask that folks try and avoid buying coffee from the big companies, including Tim Hortons, Nabob, and even Starbucks (only paying lip service to the issue) who are mostly profiting massively from the suffering in coffee dependant regions around the world. So what if your $10 a pound coffee costs $12 bucks. Think about the fact that you're not saving that $2 on the back of someone whose life might be hanging by a thread.

Fair trade for the farmers and organic for sustainable farming.

I know a great roaster in Vancouver, Doug, of Origin's Coffee. He's a coffee artisan and his coffee roasts will stand up next to the finest around and he and his partner Holly are committed to Fair Trade. Their coffee is available all around Vancouver and parts of BC. They're not the only ones around who do this, fair trade and organic coffee is easy to find almost anywhere.

I know someone reading this is going to think that I'm derailing this thread by going off on a political tangent, but Eukaryotic in his first post mentioned fair trade. Every dollar we spend as consumers is political and coffee is especially so.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Applesauce:

Thanks for bringing this up. Does anyone buy fair trade in T.O.? Know of a good local roaster? I'd definitely buy some. 

E


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I found this big list for the GTA here.


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

So the cat crapping coffee does exist. I did a little searching and found that it's called Kopi Luwak coffee.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*Save money*

Hey, why mail order it?

Just fill your cat's kibble dish with coffee beans and harvest the goodness later.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Compelling stuff on fair trade, GA. When the deep freeze is on I hate even a small detour in my daily travels, but a small detour is really all that's required for me to get some great stuff. (And the deep freeze isn't on right now...)

Regarding the cats, I believe the key to the expensive stuff is that the cat eats a bean, husk and all, that's just fallen from the bush. Feeding Kitty some Van Houtte's won't cut it.


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe we should try our hand at a Canadian version. Feed beans to some moose…or beaver and see what comes out.  

woow I need to go get some coffee this morning


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd like to know how these things come about. Did someone know that the cat was eating coffee berries and just decide to try and make some brew afterwards - or were they oblivious to the fact that there was gold in that there *ahem* brown stuff lying on the ground? Not that it's that much better, but I hope it was the first situation.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

SomeNSome said:


> So the cat crapping coffee does exist. I did a little searching and found that it's called Kopi Luwak coffee.


I would love to know what words you used to search for this info...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

*Fair Trade etc...*

Macdoc pointed me to this site a while back:

Kicking Horse Coffee 

Organically grown, Free trade coffee. Pretty good. I've also found it at our local grocery store in the Organic section.

One thing I'm glad no one has brought up is the flavoured coffee. Ugh. How anyone can drink some fruity, maple flavoured coffee is beyond me.

To paraphrase Dennis Leary: "Coffee flavoured, f***** Coffee!!!!"


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I forgot to mention that Hawaii's kona coffee is some of the best I've tasted. Maybe it was because I was in Hawaii that made it taste so good. Who knows.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> One thing I'm glad no one has brought up is the flavoured coffee. Ugh. How anyone can drink some fruity, maple flavoured coffee is beyond me.
> 
> To paraphrase Dennis Leary: "Coffee flavoured, f***** Coffee!!!!"


With a colleague at a Second Cup: 

"Would you like a flavour with that?"

Colleague (indignantly) "Coffee <i>is</i> a flavour!"

Bravo, bravo! Perhaps it was a tad rude, but adding some nasty syrup to coffee -- and pushing it on customers -- is just so terribly, terribly <i>wrong</i>.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

iMatt said:


> Bravo, bravo! Perhaps it was a tad rude, but adding some nasty syrup to coffee -- and pushing it on customers -- is just so terribly, terribly <i>wrong</i>.


So true. Adding flavour to coffee is like filtering it with a dirty sock.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I have this long on-going battle with myself about trying to drink less coffee and therefore trying not to care too much about what I drink.

I'm a Starbuck's fan (in terms of general accessability) - I like the bolder, stronger roasts if I'm buying the beans - my usual at the store is a double tall vanilla latte, though these days I'm trying out the venti - a little less sweet I find.

Second Cup is ok - I'm drinking more recently cause of personal convenience, but I'm not a big fan.

Tim's coffee is pretty crappy, but we have one at work and as a double double its quite inoffensive. Beats the free coffee we have.

My favourite in recent months is a place called Balzac's in the Distillery District - by far the best coffee - they have their own roaster and produce quite good micro-batches - Soma chocolatemaker in the Distillery district does micro-batches of cocoa bean roasts at Balzac's and makes for some amazing chocolate as well 
http://www.balzacscoffee.com/
http://www.somachocolate.com/

At home, I prefer a french press/bodum for myself, though I find it inconvenient when I have a lot of people over. The Cuisinart grind'n'brew coffee maker is very good and super convenient for those times: http://ww1.williams-sonoma.com/cat/...shop&pkey=celtcfei&gids=e098&ftest=1&flash=on


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

The very best coffee is the coffee you have first thing in the morning at the campsite, with the mist still handing over the lake and no one in sight and drinking it up just before the brew gets cold. The brand/blend is not too important (any decent "morning" blend from Starbucks, maybe the Gazebo blend pressed through a bodum), the moment brings the coffee experience to an all new level! Don't get me started with the evening scotch around the campfire......


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

mmm - yes, coffee! Wonderful & interesting how everyone has their coffee preferences, rituals, etc. I'm fortunate to live in a town (village, actually) with a high espresso machine-to-population ratio – two sister towns with combined population under 700 has 3 places to go for espresso/cap/latte etc. All 3 use fair-traided "boutique" beans. 

On the drive to the nearest "city" 93 km away (pop 10,000) there are 4, yes 4! more capuccino bars. 

You'd think I would never have to make my own coffee … but, at home I use Oso ***** fair-traded beans, fresh ground each morning in our trusty Krupps grinder (over 30 years old, never misses a beat) for Espresso, Purcell Blend or Prince of Darkness Blend (my absolute favourite - all three are dark beans, of course) done in a cone filter, then a teaspoon of honey & a slag of medium cream. Sometimes after dinner, we will fire up the DeLonghi machine (a Christmas gift a couple of years ago) & have capuccinos - I use an aerolatte whipper on heated miklk, cause the Delonghi is too finicky with the steam - topped with either Droste's Dutch Cocoa powder or freshly grated Belgian dark chocolate. 

Needless to say, I don't drink much "industrial" coffee, just don't like the taste, the texture, the weakness. I'd rather go without than have a non-satisfying drink.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been buying Eight O'Clock Bokar beans--in the black bag--for a couple years now. Very dark, nice flavour.
Pretty cheap for whole beans ($7 for a 900g bag), and I haven't found any coffee I like better. I tried Kicking Horse's "Grizzly Claw" and was a little disappointed, but I do want to try some of their other coffee's--they're Canadian too.
I keep the beans in a vaccuum container (or close to it) and grind them right before I make the coffee, always drip--Bodum's are just a pain and I've never liked the resulr.
My coffee maker (deLonghi) has a built in espresso / cappuccino machine, so on the weekends we throw some Excelsior beans which make a nice cup, but I'd be interested in finding something with a little more flavour.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

When I'm in Vancouver I'm usually getting my daily coffee from Petit Ami at the Granville Island Market. They serve my friends Doug and Holly's fair trade Origins Coffee there. The Granville Island Market only allows small local businesses to have space there, so the evil Starbucks was shut out and had to set up just off the island.

The world's nicest barrista, Dr. E., turned me on to double long espressos. I was getting a double americano every morning (although I insisted on calling it a Canadiano), when she said "you gotta try it this way." With the americano, they put the two shots in the cup and add more hot water. With the long espressos they keep running more water through the grounds. It makes for a pretty strong, intense cup of coffee.

When I'm feeling like a treat, I get them to put a bit of chocolate syrup in it. Somehow chocolate and coffee just match up so well.


----------

